# ENDO: Tg Level Predicts Thyroid CA Recurrence



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ENDO: Tg Level Predicts Thyroid CA Recurrence.

SAN DIEGO -- Even a small amount of thyroglobulin (Tg) may be suggestive of recurrence or residual disease in differentiated thyroid cancer patients, researchers here reported.

Of the 20 patients studied with recurrent or residual disease, eight had either a baseline or a stimulated Tg< 0.2 ng/mL, four had a Tg between 0.2-2 ng/mL, and eight had a Tg>2 ng/mL, Kavita Iyengar, MD, of Union Memorial Hospital, in Baltimore, and colleagues reported in a poster presented here at the annual meeting of the Endocrine Society.

Read on........

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Meeting...edium=email&utm_campaign=Meeting_Roundup_ENDO


----------

